# Intel 6850K or 6700K for Gaming.



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi everyone.

I am planning to build a new Machine for gaming and as the titles says the 6850K and the 6700K are the two candidates 

All advices are welcome


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2016)

I voted 6700K because games don't use more than 4 cores 8 threads effectively.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

voted 6700K ... not that it's useful (since the 6600K fare better for gaming in some special case where HT is a b*tch) since most game (if we except some RTS or MMO or MMOFPS ) use "up to" 4 threads


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

But if i am not wrong new games would show take advantage of more cores, or am i wrong?


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But if i am not wrong new games would show take advantage of more cores, or am i wrong?


probably no wrong but not right either ... judging by Intel's behavior, i have yet to see any game that would need more than my actual 6600K to ensure a smooth play experience.

and some case show that a 6700K with HT enabled can perform worse than a 6700K with HT disabled (which led me to take a 6600K as i don't have to bother with HT de-activation )

for future games? not sure ... developer tend to care for the "mass" and the mass is still dual core (with HT sometime like my i3-4130T, which perform like a charm in all game i play on it ) or quadcore ... tho, let's see what AMD/DX12 etc etc etc  will bring  later

(for saying, i had a i7-920 Xeon E3-1275v2 and later a  i7-4770K and none of them did show a real advantage over the i5 counterpart i had for them in the same timeframe which explain why i did keep the i5 variant over them in the end )


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 6, 2016)

I prefer math...

12 * 4.0 GHz / 8 * 4.2 GHz = 1,43

i7 6850K = *626,39€* *(Mindfactory)*
i7 6700K = *339,74€ (Mindfactory)*

If the i7 6850K was priced at 485€ (339,74€ * 1,43) both processors would be comparable in perf/price, or, if you want to put it differently, the i7 6700K offers 29% (626,39€ / 485€) more performance/€ (considering i7's would scale 1:1 with clocks and cores, which we all know is a far cry from reality).

*→ i7 6700K gets my vote*


----------



## Melvis (Jul 6, 2016)

Neither, Id go with the i5 6600K


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

I was considering the 6700K because it's a nice 4.0GHz/4.2GHz with some little Oc 4.5GHZ/4.7GHz   would be my goal


----------



## Melvis (Jul 6, 2016)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rks-core-i7-6700k-hyperthreading-test.219417/


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was considering the 6700K because it it's a nice 4.0GHz/4.2GHz with some little Oc 4.5GHZ/4.7GHz   would be my goal


my 6600K @4.4 is a charm to game on  (could push it a bit more but, no real need for the moment )

although a 6700K will shine if you do something else than gaming on it ... i.e: encoding rendering or any CPU intensive task



Melvis said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...rks-core-i7-6700k-hyperthreading-test.219417/



thanks to remember me that  



GreiverBlade said:


> end words:
> a 6600K is always the top choice over a 6700K if you intend to game only (well even in some other task the 6600K is close to the 6700K )
> and HT is useless in gaming except on 2 core type i3
> 
> well nothing new but glad to see it confirmed



obviously HT is useful on dual core i3


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 6, 2016)

Melvis said:


> Neither, Id go with the i5 6600K


If Knoxx29 plans to keep the processor for at least 2-3 years, I'm sure he will see a real benefit from HT in games as well. If he isn't on a budget, I'd say the 6700K is a much better investment.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> encoding rendering or any CPU intensive task


For that i have my dual Machine


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> If Knoxx29 plans to keep the processor for at least 2-3 years, I'm sure he will see a real benefit from HT in games as well. If he isn't on a budget, I'd say the 6700K is a much better investment.


Budget it's not a problem.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Budget it's not a problem.


There you have your answer


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> If Knoxx29 plans to keep the processor for at least 2-3 years, I'm sure he will see a real benefit from HT in games as well. If he isn't on a budget, I'd say the 6700K is a much better investment.


i doubt even in 2 or 3 years from now we would see a evolution in the trend ... though it's kinda sad, tho if Intel or AMD will do a next i5 type in a 6 to 8 core manner ... and with a price following the i5 pricing ... i wouldn't say no.



Knoxx29 said:


> For that i have my dual Machine


then ... no need for a 6700K even with a higher budget ... you can take a 6600K and put the extra in the GPU or SSD or whatever.


funny but since i joined TPU my CPU never lasted me more than 11 to 15 month ... contracted the virus of the serial upgrade itch ( "de Viris Illustribus Vide renova prurigine" errr),always at the best price, new or second hand


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 6, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> funny but since i joined TPU my CPU never lasted me more than 11 to 15 month ... contracted the virus of the serial upgrade itch ( "de Viris Illustribus Vide renova prurigine" errr),always at the best price, new or second hand


Haven't upgraded since more than 40 months... and still don't see the need to.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Haven't upgraded since more than 40 months... and still don't see the need to.


did i wrote i felt the need to  nope nope and nope  i just felt to ... buy something ("enthusiast") otherwise i would have kept my 920 or my 760 (or even my E3-1275v2 )

luckily with the resale value each time i "upgraded" my PC's my old pieces yielded me nearly 85% of the new gears prices  (or 100% in the case of my "lightning storm 4690K sad event"   )

basically i almost work like a reviewer but for personal matter


----------



## BeZol (Jul 6, 2016)

i5 6600k, or i7 5820k (cheaper than 6800k, but both goes on 4.4ghz with oc). 6850k only if you need 40 pcie lanes. 6600k and 6700k got 20, 5820 and 6800k got 28.
6 cores 12 thread are more futureproof (6+ years), but for now the i5 6600k is the best pick.
Check google directX 12 cpu scaling.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 6, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> did i wrote i felt the need to  nope nope and nope  i just felt to ... buy something ("enthusiast") otherwise i would have kept my 920 or my 760 (or even my E3-1275v2 )
> 
> luckily with the resale value each time i "upgraded" my PC's my old pieces yielded me nearly 85% of the new gears prices  (or 100% in the case of my "lightning storm 4690K sad event"   )
> 
> basically i almost work like a reviewer but for personal matter



Well I'm glad that in the end I could afford a new Skylake system with a GTX1070, but I don't have the money to upgrade again anytime soon.
This build must last a year at least as I have it now, next year summer I might upgrade to a 1440p monitor and then I have to wait another year before I can upgrade something.
Most of my money goes to the rent of my apartment, mandatory health insurance(140 Euros a month here) and gas.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> GPU or SSD


I have already ordered the Evga 1080, and i have a brand new Samsung EVO 850.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have already ordered the Evga 1080, and i have a brand new Samsung EVO 850.


screen, food, beer, hook.. wait not that one ... something useful whatever

oh yes ... some games  with the difference between a i5 and a i7 you can get a whole lot of those ... essential things for a gaming rig  (new one preferably ) (joking)


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

Now that i have decided to buy a 6700K I need some help choosing the Motherboard.

Here are the candidates:

1 - Asus Maximus VIII Ranger

2 - Rog Maximus VIII Hero Alpha

Gigabyte, MSI or AsRock advices are not welcome


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 6, 2016)

Ranger would be plenty for where you (and 99.9% of people) want to take it.


----------



## Vego (Jul 6, 2016)

go for hero, i love the LEDs there


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jul 6, 2016)

If you do other task while gaming like stream to twitch or watch something, more cores is better. In that case, 5820k or 6800k is your pick.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 6, 2016)

Vego said:


> go for hero, i love the LEDs there


conclusive argument


----------



## basco (Jul 6, 2016)

i would have voted for 6800k if your not planning SLI.
its 150.- euro diff in europe to 6850k for just few more pci-e lanes


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 6, 2016)

The hexacore. Quadcores are for scrubs.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Ranger would be plenty for where you (and 99.9% of people) want to take it.


seconded! way enough and no mean lower than the Hero aside some extra gimmickry not potentially worth the price differences   (i had the VII Ranger in my 4690K build )

unless you strike a neat bargain on a Hero (used or not )


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

basco said:


> if your not planning SLI.


My first SLI was with 2 x 770 and i was very happy with it, with that said SLI once again


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> My first SLI was with 2 x 770 and i was very happy with it, with that said SLI once again


well since NV did limite the SLI (sort of ) to dual SLI with the 10XX gen ... a 6700K is also enough comparatively to a 68xx serie plus even at 8x/8x PCIeX 3.0 is still enough for the current and the previous gen (7/8/10 or AMD relatives ) and probably future also
way enough if you don't fancy multi M.2 drive (technically even with a SLI you still have one slot for it iirc, x4) or an additional soundcard+ some other PCIeX add on card (i.e:  ) as the ALC1150 still sound good enough for gaming (it was, with my Ranger VII and the SupremFX 2014 and it's still on my current GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 )  most modern mobo have enough to be standalone (for gaming ... for music fanatic or some other case it's subject to personal preferences )


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

voted for 6700K, but knowing knoox as i know him, he will get 2011v3, no matter what, 

if you plan to get a real kickass CPU for gaming, get an i5, pretty much what you really need, 

Sli its like dunno, a big box of legos for playing... pretty sexy also, i rather a great card such XX80ti or even XX80 compred than XX70Sli...

Regards,


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2016)

Just go X99. Call it future-proofing.


----------



## swirl09 (Jul 6, 2016)

I voted for the 6850, but then I am definitely biased 

Seriously tho, if all you are doing is gaming, its not likely going to offer you anything extra. The argument about more cores and/or HT being future proof has been said for years and it hasnt happened. In reality, its going to be some time before it happens, and everyone watching this space will know about it when it does. So, build whatever you want now and dont worry about such things if this is strictly a gaming rig.


----------



## cadaveca (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> But if i am not wrong new games would show take advantage of more cores, or am i wrong?



Well, you could look at the results of the most current motherboard review posted, see a 3.0 GHz chip with 10 cores beating a 4.0 GHz chip with 4 cores in nearly everything. What was most interesting is to see Metro: LL pull even more FPS on low settings with added cores. So some games do like cores over speed... some will say it hasn't happened yet, but it has already begun. Metroll: LL isn't exactly a new title. Just some game devs are lazy.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 6, 2016)

cadaveca said:


> Well, you could look at the results of the most current motherboard review posted, see a 3.0 GHz chip with 10 cores beating a 4.0 GHz chip with 4 cores in nearly everything. What was most interesting is to see Metro: LL pull even more FPS on low settings with added cores. So some games do like cores over speed... some will say it hasn't happened yet, but it has already begun. Metroll: LL isn't exactly a new title. Just some game devs are lazy.



You can read this as Blizzard lol


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

peche said:


> he will get 2011v3, no matter wha


Why did you mentioned socket 2011v3
 i was so sure about buying the 6700K but know I have my doubts once again


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why did you mentioned socket 2011v3
> i was so sure about buying the 6700K but know I have my doubts once again


Let's all change our votes to trick you into buying the more expensive system!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Let's all change our votes to trick you into buying the more expensive system!


Well it wouldn't take longer to convince me.


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why did you mentioned socket 2011v3
> i was so sure about buying the 6700K but know I have my doubts once again


Get i5 6500K and Z170 board, 16GB DDR4 and call it a day for gaming, pretty much a futureproof machine sir, 

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

peche said:


> but knowing knoox as i know him,


And why you tell me to buy an i5?
I would never buy an i5, that's why there's the i7


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> And why you tell me to buy an i5?
> I would never buy an i5, that's why there's the i7


trying to get you into the dark side of the force... you know ...


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 6, 2016)

I'd go with an i5 6600K & wait for AMD's Zen, see what they're made of


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 6, 2016)

RejZoR said:


> The hexacore. Quadcores are for scrubs.



Depends on what you spend most of your time doing...

You could be like me and own both. 

For the record, I find my primary gaming rig to be the 6700k.


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

Lionheart said:


> I'd go with an i5 6600K & wait for AMD's Zen, see what they're made of


dont offend him with anything related to amd, its telleing Chinese to a Japanese ..

Trust me...


----------



## FireFox (Jul 6, 2016)

peche said:


> dont offend him with anything related to amd, its telleing Chinese to a Japanese ..
> 
> Trust me...


@peche is right, talk to me about AMD is like you want to become my enemy


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 6, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> @peche is right, talk to me about AMD is like you want to become my enemy



Alright then, for gaming needs I'd still go with an i5 6600K but for gaming & epeen needs, 6850K easily


----------



## peche (Jul 6, 2016)

Lionheart said:


> Alright then, for gaming needs I'd still go with an i5 6600K but for gaming & epeen needs, 6850K easily


i5 6500K and be happy for the next 3 years with a 4C&4T that will provide smooth experience for the next 3 years! or more!
also can reach 5.0ghz pretty esy on water! im sure!

another advantage, it can be delidded dude, so @Knoxx29 gonna have extra fun!, 


Regards,


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2016)

peche said:


> Get i5 *6600K *and Z170 board, 16GB DDR4 and call it a day for gaming, pretty much a futureproof machine sir,
> 
> Regards,


corrected for the win


peche said:


> i5 *6600K *and be happy for the next 3 years with a 4C&4T that will provide smooth experience for the next 3 years! or more!
> also can reach 5.0ghz pretty esy on water! im sure!
> 
> *another advantage, it can be delidded dude, so *@Knoxx29 gonna have extra fun!,
> ...


re-corrected for the win (and that's tempting me ... again... )


and yes the ultimate gaming cpu is the 6600K



peche said:


> trying to get you into the dark side of the force... you know ...


nope ... if you wanted ... you'd be talking about Zen


----------



## FireFox (Jul 7, 2016)

This is an article that i found in a forum:

The CPU is generally something that will make a gaming computer last longer, rather than something that makes it game better - assuming you buy something adequate. There won't be much of a difference, if any for games, between the 6500 and the 6600k, especially if you're using a single GPU.

But going up to the 6700k would prevent CPU bottlenecks for longer than either of the CPUs you're looking at. Plus it would allow you to have other things going on without slowing down games. It's just a better CPU overall that came stay the same speed under a larger workload than the i5 chips. But that doesn't matter if you just want something to work for now.

So ask whether you're investing in the platform for a short or longer period. If you want to keep relevant for 5 yrs (give or take), then the 6700k will give you the best chance of doing that. The tradeoff is that it costs more now. If you want a platform to last you only 3 years (give or take), then the i5 will be fine. The tradeoff is that it will cost more over time but less now.

All that said, if you want to run SLI with two fast cards like the 970, I'd say to go for the 6700k. SLI just needs the CPU to send information to the GPUs faster than normal, and the extra threads will help with that, especially if you plan to play newer games. None of this should be necessary for FFXIV:ARR, though. All depends on whether you want to reach the 5 year mark. I think you'll definitely have a good chance of doing that with a 6700k and two 970s (assuming 3.5 GB of VRAM will be sufficient, though I don't know about that), and building that setup would start to get expensive.



peche said:


> i5 6500K


I don't know where have you seen a 6500K because all what Google shows me is i5 6500 non K


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is an article that i found in a forum:
> 
> The CPU is generally something that will make a gaming computer last longer, rather than something that makes it game better - assuming you buy something adequate. There won't be much of a difference, if any for games, between the 6500 and the 6600k, especially if you're using a single GPU.
> 
> ...


even if i would SLI my 980 ... i know i wouldn't have to buy a 6700K ... my 6600K would still hold it like a charm (i bet they have share on Intel and try to convince SLI/CFX aficionado to go 6700K and pay nearly double for "tremendous" 1% to 5% difference(obviously a joke)) 

altho SLI is, as CFX, useless, and "fastest single card solution" is always more desirable. definitive, i had a 580 SLI for a while : back to single card after some time, personal experience?  when it work ... it work (not very often) when it goes peanuts (more likely)... it's a PITA not worth the overcost or the hassle.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2016)

If u r only gaming it has showed even with the newest titles we seen in 2016 that more than 4 cores doesn't give u an advantage and is sometimes slower.

I had a i5-6600k and now i got a i7-6700k bcs I also started encoding from time to time again so I have a boost here and ofc in all games there is a boost too going from a quad-core to get HT but I think it's mostly frequency and cache that gives the most boost.

If u haven't purchased a board yet does it have to be ROG board could be a Z170 Pro Gaming it's a nice board have the ITX version and it's cheaper than any of the 2.

I usually was a ROG user myself but I didn't really wanted to pay a lot for a ITX board since Asus only has the Impack ITX going ROG which is just expensive so I ended up with the Z170I Pro Gaming runs well no issues.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 7, 2016)

puma99dk| said:


> If u r only gaming it has showed even with the newest titles we seen in 2016 that more than 4 cores doesn't give u an advantage and is sometimes slower.


I want to build a Gaming Machine that at least it should last 3 or 4 years, of course 4 cores CPU can handle 2016 newest titles but what if in 2 years it's not the same, what if in two years i have to upgrade because 4 cores CPU are becoming obsolete? No obsolete but are not powerful enough to handle 2017/2018 new games, we don't know what surprises those years will bring us.


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I want to build a Gaming Machine that at least it should last 3 or 4 years, of course 4 cores CPU can handle 2016 newest titles but what if in 2 years it's not the same, what if in two years i have to upgrade because 4 cores CPU are becoming obsolete? No obsolete but are not powerful enough to handle 2017/2018 new games, we don't know what surprises those years will bring us.


I would imagine if the Xbox Scorpio and/or the Playstation Neo will really pack 8 core Zen processors as some rumours suggest, that this would accelerate the process.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 7, 2016)

Wait for duel ZEN


----------



## Dethroy (Jul 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Wait for duel ZEN


"I (AMD) challenge you (Intel) to a fight!" 

Or were you trying to say "dual Zen"?


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 7, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> "I (AMD) challenge you (Intel) to a fight!"



I (AMD )  am not Ready I (AMD) need more hype ( and the Silicon Steroids need flushing from my System Before the CPU Olympics )


----------



## FireFox (Jul 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Wait for duel ZEN


I would never/ever buy an AMD CPU

Don't make me start


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 7, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I would never/ever buy an AMD CPU





Knoxx29 said:


> I don't like AMD ( I hate it ) but for crunching I could do an exception





Knoxx29 said:


> I guess I should give a try, I can get it for 25€



Hoisted by your own petard (quotes)


----------



## Ebo (Jul 7, 2016)

OP said in one of the prior posts, that price wasent really an issue, så I would go for X99 system, simply because I wone ever go midend. With more cores and treads, I feel like the platform is more future proof and also quadchannel DDR4. Ive done that and I will never ever go back to a 4 core CPU, no matter what.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 7, 2016)

Ebo said:


> OP said in one of the prior posts, that price wasent really an issue, så I would go for X99 system, simply because I wone ever go midend. With more cores and treads, I feel like the platform is more future proof and also quadchannel DDR4. Ive done that and I will never ever go back to a 4 core CPU, no matter what.








Thanks God, finally someone that said something wise

I can't just think for 2016 when choosing a CPU.


----------



## qurotro (Jul 7, 2016)

VOTE FOR 6800K


----------



## FireFox (Jul 7, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Hoisted by your own petard (quotes)


I know what i wrote.
I bet you know what Crunching means, don't you?

For me crunching is something serious and it doesn't matter if i have to use AMD or Intel, in this case i put apart my egoism and i don't make exceptions if use AMD or Intel in order to help to save a life.


----------



## Champ (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm a dinosaur and use i7 4770k and had i5 4670k and for the money I'd stick with the 5 series. I know that's not what you're asking, but in general. Pound for pound it does well and handles sli/crossfire. But if I'm in your shoes, if go 6850 just because


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 10, 2016)

I voted 6850K, why settle for less if you can afford it?


----------



## Grings (Jul 10, 2016)

For gaming, for the next few years at least the 8 threads of a 6700k are plenty, and you are more likely to see a benefit from the higher speeds you are (most likely) going to achieve overclocking a skylake

As a maximus ranger owner i would advise the hero board, the ranger is pretty good but wont get much further than 3300-3400mhz out of 8gb memory sticks, the hero's seem to hit 3700+ easier


----------



## peche (Jul 11, 2016)

This...  + This ... +    this too...  +  also this... will be al you will need to the next 4 years... trust me ....

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2016)

peche said:


> This...  + This ... +    this too...  +  also this... will be al you will need to the next 4 years... trust me ....
> 
> Regards,


I'll let you know tomorrow about that, i have to ask a few guys, you know who, i need their opinions.

BTW I would prefer this one:
MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME


----------



## peche (Jul 11, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I'll let you know tomorrow about that, i have to ask a few guys, you know who, i need their opinions.
> 
> BTW I would prefer this one:
> MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME


great! also remember to send more dog pics if possible!

PD: Sabertooth is the unique line ill use from asus you know


----------



## FireFox (Jul 11, 2016)

peche said:


> great! also remember to send more dog pics if possible!
> 
> PD: Sabertooth is the unique line ill use from asus you know


I am a ROG addicted


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 11, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> BTW I would prefer this one:
> MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME


I had no idea you were a sub ambient guy!


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> I had no idea you were a sub ambient guy!


Maybe


----------



## mypg0306 (Jul 12, 2016)

go for 6850K, I have x99 platform now and I would never go back to 4 cores as suggested by Ebo. Because you will feel the "strong force" with it.  All CPU can multitask but 6850K can be *HEAVILY* multitasked.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Maybe


If not, yes, slap yourself repeatedly until your wallet doesnt hurt from the unecessary spending.  There is no need for such a board for ambient cooling.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> If not, yes, slap yourself repeatedly until your wallet doesnt hurt from the unecessary spending.  There is no need for such a board for ambient cooling.


Let's do something better, it looks like you can give me a good tip, because i am a ROG lover can you tell me which board should I buy for a 6700K and take in consideration that i would like to overclock to 4.5GHZ/4.7GHz.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Nearly any board will be fine, honestly. On most boards, you will be held back by the CPU (voltage/heat) to reach 4.7GHz. This $134 board would do it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132566&cm_re=z170-_-13-132-566-_-Product

If you insist on paying for the ROG boards, grab the Ranger. Its the cheapest one out there.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Nearly any board will be fine, honestly. On most boards, you will be held back by the CPU (voltage/heat) to reach 4.7GHz. This $134 board would do it: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132566&cm_re=z170-_-13-132-566-_-Product
> 
> If you insist on paying for the ROG boards, grab the Ranger. Its the cheapest one out there.


I checked the link you sent me and no offence but that's not the kind of board I would put into my case, I still insists with the ROG series.

These are the cheapest Rog series:

Asus Rog maximus VIII Ranger 207€
Asus Rog maximus VIII Hero 256€


----------



## SithLord (Jul 12, 2016)

those two boards are near-identical. cosmetically, the hero is looks nicer, which is why I went with it (I had the extra cash so what the hell). between those two, just get what your wallet dictates.


----------



## peche (Jul 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I checked the link you sent me and no offence but that's not the kind of board I would put into my case, I still insists with the ROG series.


look at this one.... great idea, not a wallet f*cker....  great for OC purposes too...

Regards,


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2016)

peche said:


> look at this one.... great idea, not a wallet f*cker....  great for OC purposes too...
> 
> Regards,


Peche i told you millions and trillions of times JUST ROG SERIES 



SithLord said:


> those two boards are near-identical. cosmetically, the hero is looks nicer, which is why I went with it (I had the extra cash so what the hell). between those two, just get what your wallet dictates.


if i should buy depending what my wallet dictates i would go for the: Maximus VIII Formula or Maximus VIII Extreme


----------



## wolf (Jul 12, 2016)

6700K hands down.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 12, 2016)

6700k FTW, why would ppl even suggest i5? same argument back in the day with 2600k and 2500k, if you had the 2500k you prolly upgraded already but 2600k still kicking ass today and sure got my money's worth paying little extra.


----------



## peche (Jul 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> Peche i told you millions and trillionsof times JUST ROG SERIES


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2016)

ERazer said:


> 6700k FTW, why would ppl even suggest i5?


That's the same thing i was thinking, maybe he was stoned when he suggested it


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 12, 2016)

Knoxx29 said:


> I checked the link you sent me and no offence but that's not the kind of board I would put into my case, I still insists with the ROG series.
> 
> These are the cheapest Rog series:
> 
> ...


Pay attention... 

I didn't want you to choose it, I put it as an example of an inexpensive board that could meet your needs. I suggested, since you are ROG addicted like a loon, the Ranger. Unless the Hero or better has a feature you are looking for, don't spend a penny more.


----------



## peche (Jul 12, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Pay attention...
> 
> I didn't want you to choose it, I put it as an example of an inexpensive board that could meet your needs. I suggested, since you are ROG addicted like a loon, the Ranger. Unless the Hero or better has a feature you are looking for, don't spend a penny more.


he will get ROG  Maximus formulaif available, trust me ... i know him,


Spoiler: .....


----------



## wolf (Jul 12, 2016)

ERazer said:


> 6700k FTW, why would ppl even suggest i5?_ same argument back in the day with 2600k and 2500k, if you had the 2500k you prolly upgraded already but 2600k still kicking ass today and sure got my money's worth paying little extra._



QFT


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 12, 2016)

More threads FTW!
Hey see my XEON? yes, my old 2500k cannot keep up, outside of gaming... this XEON makes the 2500k it's bitch.
On the other hand i could run Shadow of the Colossus on PCSX2 with no speed hacks at 5ghz on the 2500K


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 13, 2016)

Of course it does... it has 8 threads vs the 2500K's 4.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 13, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Of course it does... it has 8 threads vs the 2500K's 4.


Exactly, more threads FTW.


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 13, 2016)

And then watch a 2600K roll it up and smoke it...compare apples to apples bud.


----------



## Recon-UK (Jul 13, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> And then watch a 2600K roll it up and smoke it...compare apples to apples bud.


14.99 XEON though OHHHHHHHHHH BURNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## EarthDog (Jul 13, 2016)

I always preferred the _kind_ things in life.


----------

